# 38 Schwinn straight bar Deluxe?



## mrg (Mar 20, 2020)

Time to start work on CoronaV/project #6, a 38 I picked up a couple of weeks ago, no badge but standard 3 upper bump outline ( fits my Henderson or Excelsior badges ) not sure of color tells anything, black & orange ( faded red ), 37 dated crank & deluxe sprocket, AS razor stem, rims appear matching with Schwinn front hub ( what year did that start ) and 40 & up ND rear hub. It came with a 41 Deluxe guard but I have a og blk 3 wing for it. first thing tomorrow pulling out a couple of parts springers to try to complete this one to start. I have some og fenders but they are black & cream so maybe go rider/klunker for now.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2020)

That might of had a Hibbard badge on it.
Their color scheme was black and orange.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 21, 2020)

Or henderson


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a Black and Orange 1953 Black Phantom with a Schwinn badge.


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a black/orange Phantom & Hornet Deluxe but it's red under the badge & inside the tank


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2020)

Cool project. I kind of like the klunker look.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Pic looks worse blown up but this was red!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Well good thing I got nothing but time now, thought completing the springer would be quick , needed one strut and a couple of AS bolts so pulled out 4 prewar parts springers that had 4 different versions of struts, different lengths and crimping ( good thing the one complete one is probably for a tall frame because it's girls size but black/red, so didn't take anything off that one, good for a future project! ) well out of the other 3 none were the same as this 38. looked at my 38 AutoCycle Deluxe Klunker as it has the same struts so don't know if the changed a little every year?, well found a set to work for now and didn't get to much else done today execpt digging up other possible parts like a perfectly matching set of springer fenders execpt they are black/cream, dang, got to dig up some different rims, the drop centers on it has a 40-up ND, and a Schwinn script front hub and I don't think they had those in 38, I have had them on 41's but don't know how much older?


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 22, 2020)

I think I’ve read a CABE thread where folks talked about a lot of black & red prewar Schwinns coming out of the Northwest (Seattle) area. Talk was that a dealer up there ordered them with those colors. 
Maybe someone else who knows details can chime in.


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

I give up!, worked for a whole day trying to use some vintage wheels, just trying to use what I already have and  execpt wanted to use a set with ND 2 spd & large flange front brake but the are skiptooth and a real pain to switch cog on 2 spd. didn't even realize most of mine are skip execpt my deluxe Colsons ( Clipper & Bullnose ) are 1/2 in. pitch. put a cream set on just to see but they are for my Monark Speedster till I find a black set so just thru on a set of steel Araya just to ride. may move on to another project for now.


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2020)

Well, got a second wind on it and tried some black UKAI's, it will probably stay this way for now, but lost a stem on my test ride and had to walk a ways home!, time to move on to other projects.


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2020)

Damn, they say it's always something, rear stem ripped off yesterday, figured it was because it was a HD 1.75/95 tube with not much air so it didn't stretch out in tire even tho riden these rims & tires a few miles on other projects so put a HD 2.125 with 40 lbs. and had the same thing after a couple miles. while walking home I noticed these tires were 2.25, I don't have any of bigger tubes and this has got expensive with HD tubes ( and with all that's going on don't want to run out and look for some ) so just putting a reg 2.125 with 40 + lbs hopefully that's it so I cam move on!


----------

